# Squeaky Pup



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

I have a 16 week old bluetick coonhound pup (in my sig pic) who, the day before yesterday, went a bit squeaky. He sounds like a boy going through puberty. Like his "voice is changing". He can get sound out, but where it should be a strong clear note, he squeaks. He is acting totally fine otherwise. He is still a complete hellion and is eating and drinking normally. He did throw up his dinner tonight, but promptly and happily re-ate it. He had a vets appointment on Monday where he got a rabies shot and a distemper booster. Just thought I would add that in there in case it could have anything to do with the situation. This started on Wednesday. I have heard that is could be anything from a mild inflammation to kennel cough. 

The only thing I can think of that could possibly be causing it is that he spent an unusual amount of time locked in his crate. we are usually home all day and he is allowed the run of the house. He hates his crate with a passion and only has to be in it when we go somewhere and can't take him, like where we went on Tuesday. He is a coonhound and thus has a lot of stamina. I am wondering if his still developing voice just couldn't keep up with him.

Any ideas or experiences with this sort of thing?


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

I've heard hounds sound like this. He might just be hoarse, if he howled a lot while in the crate. It takes a few days to get over. I don't have any experience with kennel cough, but I would think you'd see other signs besides a squeak.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

The only other dogs he has been around recently, other than Dude, are Abi's (Scarlett O') dogs and I don't think that her dogs gave Buck anything. Dude was around them too and he is fine. Her dogs are very well taken care of so I HIGHLY doubt they were the cause.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

How did I TOTALLY miss this?!?!?! WEIRD!

anyways....if I remember right our Basset did this when she had a small amount of allergies! Kind of like how Bordy and other No-nose-ers will sniffle and weeze, CB use to squeak!LOL (But nope, Rhett hasnt shown any signs of anything:wink


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

We think he just barked himself out and developed an inflammation from it. 2 days and he was back to normal!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> We think he just barked himself out and developed an inflammation from it. 2 days and he was back to normal!


I can not tell you how many times in her 12 years with us our Basset did that!!!LOL :lol: Gotta love them hounds!LOL :laugh: (as your siggy, his AD-OR-ABLE, pic is looking at me like "Whho....MEEEEEE?!?!!?!?")


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Yep... that look is long gone. Now, we get the "yea, I did it. what are you going to do about it?" look. Haha. Thanks.

And glad to hear that it isn't out of the norm for hounds.


----------



## DoglovingSenior (Jun 26, 2011)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> Yep... that look is long gone. Now, we get the "yea, I did it. what are you going to do about it?" look. Haha. Thanks.
> 
> And glad to hear that it isn't out of the norm for hounds.


I DO NOT believe that this adorable guy( who I offered to take off of your hands) could look any way but this. <lol> Heck, I used to look for your posts just to see his pic. How could you accuse him of such?!


----------



## garry (Jul 22, 2011)

Scarlett_O' said:


> I can not tell you how many times in her 12 years with us our Basset did that!!!LOL :lol: Gotta love them hounds!LOL :laugh: (as your siggy, his AD-OR-ABLE, pic is looking at me like "Whho....MEEEEEE?!?!!?!?")


Haha, my friends had this problem with thier dog, and I got to see (or hear) him once. It made me laugh histerically  I hope the dog did not take offence


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

DoglovingSenior said:


> I DO NOT believe that this adorable guy( who I offered to take off of your hands) could look any way but this. <lol> Heck, I used to look for your posts just to see his pic. How could you accuse him of such?!


Oh, if only you knew... He is a devious little thing! Well... not so little anymore. That d*mn pup is growing like a weed! Hahaha. But seriously... When he sees you watching him, he wrinkles up those little lips while he gathers in his breath for a nice long, loud howl. I'll see if I can manage a picture of him with the "catch me if you can" look. It SCREAMS devious.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Are their howls loud? I've never heard any dog howl except a bloodhound once and WOW. Is it usually just the scent hounds that do it?


----------



## DoglovingSenior (Jun 26, 2011)

That I have to see! <LOLOL>


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Caty M said:


> Are their howls loud? I've never heard any dog howl except a bloodhound once and WOW. Is it usually just the scent hounds that do it?


YES they are VERY loud. Buck could "outvolume" the dogs in our neighborhood by 10 weeks. And it is a crystal clear bawl so it can be head clearly even when our neighbor's anoyying pit mix is barking. That dog barks at EVERYTHING!!!! Anyhow, we were at PetSmart a couple of nights ago and he was playing with a little black pug while we were waiting in line and he got excited and let out this really loud, really clear bawl and several people from the back of the store came up to the front to see who was making such a loud noise. He had the entire line in stitches. It was cute.

And DogLovingSenior, I'll do my best to capture the attitude on camera. Haha. It is worth seeing.


----------

